# April 1 HD: Nick , Comedy Central, MTV, VH1, CMT, Bet, Spike



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I just noticed that comedy central and cmt are showing in standard def . I am receiving them and have the hdabosute pkg. I checked channel 102 before posting to make sure they are added to the free preview . But no just maybe the hd channels promised by apr 1 will show up sometime this evenig


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It could be a glitch between uplinking the HD channels and the mapping feature.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Glitch or not it's a good sign.


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

Really hope it goes out in HD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I am seeing Comedy Central HD in red in the guide in the 9400's.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

space86 said:


> I am seeing Comedy Central HD in red in the guide in the 9400's.


I'm not seeing that. Are you sure you're not looking at HBO Comedy? Its ch. 9451


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not seeing that either.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

crossing my fingers here with the Absolute package..


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm also hoping all the "April" new HD will be on Absolute. It would go a long way towards something positive for a change. They added a lot of customers with the Absolute package, but never made it clear if HD would stop being added at some point (they never told me!)... it was more a push that we would get ALL HD they ever offered in any package (as long as you were under contract). If I was naive enough not to find/read this site, I'd have assumed all HD would get added for my 2 year contract (as I was told). I won't complain until I see something I want added that I don't get...


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, people in these parts have been saying that their "inside" contacts have said they are adding no new channels to HD Absolute package. I don't think I've seen any official word on that however. Is it possible those channels are on free preview right now?

I enjoyed the low price of the Absolute package, but I got tired of missing my RSN and bit the bullet before April 1 and changed. With the promotional 3 months free of Platinum, HBO and Starz I actually am getting it cheaper than what I was paying (Aboslute + all movie channels), but I know it will go up after the 3 month promotion. I intend to remove the movie channels and go with a basic Turbo HD package at that time.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not seeing that either.


Me neither, i believe he is mistaken.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i wouldn't expect any new HD channels to be added to the absolute package. 


When I had absolute, I expected no more than what was listed on the channel guide when I signed up. During that short time, they added Lifetime HD, LMN, CBS College Sports HD, Planet Green HD all without raising the price. It just wouldn't make good business sense to add all these channels indefinitely.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Yeah, people in these parts have been saying that their "inside" contacts have said they are adding no new channels to HD Absolute package. I don't think I've seen any official word on that however.


If that were the case, why did absolute get BETJ?

-Space


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

brant said:


> I'm not seeing that. Are you sure you're not looking at HBO Comedy? Its ch. 9451


These chanels arn't coming until April 1st that I know of.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

mspace said:


> If that were the case, why did absolute get BETJ?
> 
> -Space


Absolute HD gets the Platinum HD free, BETJazzHD is in Platinum.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Notice the Charlie Chat didnt say ON April 1,2009. He said BY April 1,2009 which means anytime now til 11:59 pm April 1,2009


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

clyde sauls said:


> Notice the Charlie Chat didnt say ON April 1,2009. He said BY April 1,2009 which means anytime now til 11:59 pm April 1,2009


Wouldn't "by" mean "before" setting the "deadline" at 11:59 pm on March 31st? (Next Tuesday night.)


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

brant said:


> i wouldn't expect any new HD channels to be added to the absolute package.
> 
> When I had absolute, I expected no more than what was listed on the channel guide when I signed up. During that short time, they added Lifetime HD, LMN, CBS College Sports HD, Planet Green HD all without raising the price. It just wouldn't make good business sense to add all these channels indefinitely.


I have never been told by dish I would not get every HD channel they have. Quite the contrary, I was told Absolute is every HD channel and I expect to get them! I don't think telling a network whose HD channel you want and that wants to reach HD viewers (why go HD)- Oh, BTW we have a lot of HD viewers who won't be able to watch your channel because they have Absolute. Wouldn't fly with me if I was the network.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

I am seeing Comedy Central SD in my guide and its viewable too.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

HDlover said:


> I have never been told by dish I would not get every HD channel they have. Quite the contrary, I was told Absolute is every HD channel and I expect to get them! I don't think telling a network whose HD channel you want and that wants to reach HD viewers (why go HD) Oh, BTW we have a lot of HD viewers who won't be able to watch your channel because they have Absolute. Wouldn't fly with me if I was the network.


It was every standard package HD channel they had when you signed up. Do you have something in writing that states you'll get every HD channel they carry @ $29.99 for the rest of time?


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen anything in HD on CBS College HD? I've checked in a few times...still waiting.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They aired some college football games this past season in HD on CSTVHD.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> Wouldn't "by" mean "before" setting the "deadline" at 11:59 pm on March 31st? (Next Tuesday night.)


No because dish has all day of the 1st of April to have the channels up and running. Of course I think at the least they will be up and running by 11am,3pm or 6pm. Notice that is usually the times that dish turns on channels as of late.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Perhaps this has been discussed. I did a search, but didn't find this anywhere.

I am NOW getting SD versions of CMT and COMEDY CENTRAL.

I am an "ABSOLUTE" customer, so I am HOPING that I get the HD versions of all of the viacoms when they light up!


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually if you look in the HD threads you will find it.

_Moderator note: Removed ka8zay's link because threads are now merged._


----------



## AlexT (Apr 24, 2007)

Hunter844 said:


> Has anyone ever seen anything in HD on CBS College HD? I've checked in a few times...still waiting.


I've seen NCAA football and basketball in HD.

during the past weekend CBSCSHD woulld do live look-ins at some of the March Madness games, and that was always in HD. (and it was a nice way to compliment the coverage of other games being aired on one's local CBS.)

as for Comedy Central, I'm seeing it now in SD on 107 as a DishHD Absolute subscriber, but I have no idea if that means I'll soon get it in HD.

I'd certainly appreciate getting that and any other "new" HD channels added to my line-up. I don't see myself spending too much time watching BETJazz.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no CMT in the 9400s. Perhaps you are seeing TMC there.

As to the Comedy Central and Country Music TV in SD, there have been no changes in the system. Your receiver(s) may have been authorized to get them based on your subscription. That is not known, though.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

JBT said:


> I am seeing Comedy Central SD in my guide and its viewable too.


another absolute, I am getting them too


----------



## j_dish (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolute here and I'm receiving Comedy Central and CMT, both SD as well. Recorded the Daily Show last night and watched it this morning. Keeping my fingers crossed for the HD feed when it goes live in April.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

JohnH said:


> There is no CMT in the 9400s. Perhaps you are seeing TMC there.
> 
> As to the Comedy Central and Country Music TV in SD, there have been no changes in the system. Your receiver(s) may have been authorized to get them based on your subscription. That is not known, though.


I don't think they are part of TurboBronzeHD, yet both are now available to me too in SD.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

And Green TV too...in HD though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Absolute HD gets the Platinum HD free, BETJazzHD is in Platinum.


Huh? The platinum pcck should be in AEP! Dang!


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

brant said:


> It was every standard package HD channel they had when you signed up. Do you have something in writing that states you'll get every HD channel they carry @ $29.99 for the rest of time?


I have nothing that says I won't! Read the rest of my post. A definite reason I should get them


----------



## Nonno (Feb 10, 2009)

Spike TV showed up on my menu today, still in SD but it's nice to see them getting them ready.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Nonno, welcome aboard. However, try to be more specific in the title. I saw 'one more" and immediately thought "one more post that I have no idea what it's about". Just a heads up, not a scolding. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow. I'm pretty surprised to be receiving Comedy Central in SD. Being an HD Absolute customer I sure wasn't expecting it. CMT also shows up. But the other Viacom channels (Spike, MTV, etc.) aren't available. Perhaps Comedy Central is one of those channels that has to be made available to all subscribers.



> As to the Comedy Central and Country Music TV in SD, there have been no changes in the system. Your receiver(s) may have been authorized to get them based on your subscription.


I was not able to watch Comedy Central previously on my HD Absolute setup.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I see we're getting multiple threads going as Dish prepares to meet this Charlie Chat announcement:


> More HD coming April 1st:
> Nick HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Bet HD, Spike HD


 What I'm getting from the various posts is that the TurboHD and Absolute package subscribers are seeing their guides gaining some of these in the SD version as Dish get's ready.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure what this means? Does Dish not have Spike TV or do they just not have them in HD?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Nonno, what kind of subscription do you have? TurboHD? Dish HD Absolute?

I'm a HD Absolute customer. Comedy Central and CMT are available in SD in my guide (colored light blue). But channels like Spike, MTV, etc. are not (they're in the light green color coding).


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm a little confused about some of these channel additions. Lots of HD Absolute customers have been under the impression that programming package would get no more new HD channels after Dec. 31, 2008.

We lost Smithsonian HD, but gained CI HD and BET Jazz HD (which only seems to show SD material).

Now Comedy Central and CMT are showing up in SD in my guide. I guess that means there is some hope at least those two channels would be added in HD within the next few days or a couple weeks.

The situation makes me wonder if networks like Comedy Central have demands that require Dish Network to add the channel service-wide to all E* subscribers. Networks like Comedy Central still rely a great deal on commercial advertising and need as many viewers as possible to get ad rates up to a profitable level.

I'm sure E* would prefer to keep Comedy Central HD from showing up in the HD Absolute package if the choice is left up totally to them. They want to budge those HD Absolute subscribers into more profitable (read: more expensive) channel packages. Maybe there is something in the Viacom contract to prevent E* from doing that on at least a couple of the Viacom HD channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_A little moderation...

We were becoming splintered with several threads discussing essentially the same thing (possible new HD on April 1st). I liked the thread title of phrelin's, so I merged the existing threads on Comedy Central, CMT, and SpikeTV into that one.

Let's try to keep all the conversation contained in this one, so if anyone sees any new SD or HD related to the title post it here.

Thanks!_


----------



## Hey Now! (Jan 15, 2007)

I have Turbo Bronze and Comedy Central and Spike both SD have shown up. I really really hope the HD versions will be in the Turbo Bronze package. Since the SD versions have shown up is it likely that these will be in the Bronze package?


----------



## Nonno (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry about the previous post, I didn't clarify enough. I have the Turbo Gold package and I'm seeing CMT, Comedy Central and Spike, but they are still in SD.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Still nothing on FX in HD? I thought that was a slam dunk after Fox Business was added. 

Also nothing about dedicated channels for Nick at Night and Noggin. Starting to think that's a totally lost cause.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BillJ said:


> Still nothing on FX in HD? I thought that was a slam dunk after Fox Business was added.


From the last Charlie Chat:


> Michael: Any news on FX or Speed?
> A: In negotiations - contracts are up this summer.


That means either we will see them in HD by fall or lose the SD version.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

9430 Red in Guide reads Comedy, 9428 Red in Guide reads Spike.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

9429, 9431, no 9430 in any of our listings.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Nothing like this on my receiver either. In fact, I've not seen any of the activity (SD channels showing up where they weren't before or new channels in RED).


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Currently watching the Jim Gaffigan concert _King Baby_, originally taped in Austin, TX. It's on Comedy Central, channel 107. It's only in SD -letterboxed no less. Perhaps if us HD Absolute customers luck out Comedy Central HD will be available to us and we'll see the HD 16x9 version.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Looking forward to more "HD" crap from Dish network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For most of these channels that is exactly what you will get ... upconvert to HD 'crap'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I suspect Dish doesn't know what to do.

If DirecTV adds a new channel, everyone screams "why doesn't Dish have it"... but when Dish adds it, and it really doesn't have much (or any in some cases) HD on it, then people complain about that too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I suspect Dish doesn't know what to do.


Gee, if I were making the decision, I would prioritize using a matrix that combined hd programming, prime time ratings, and customer opinion surveys.

That matrix probably wouldn't place CMT above Fx and SPEED, but since Nick's SpongeBob grabbed eight of the top twenty spots in the cable ratings and in primetime MTV and VH1 shows get double to quadruple the ratings for "Damages" on FX, I guess Dish did the right thing, almost, were it not for the fact that unless things change rapidly over at Viacom/MTV all the relevant Nick, MTV, and VH1 shows are SD.

However, I do understand that the TurboHD packages without Nick and MTV are not fully "family friendly" for marketing purposes.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Some of the complaints regarding lack of HD material on certain HD channels are unreasonable.

There is little way at all for any network to just suddenly switch everything to native HD all at once. A transition has to take place at every network. And some programs were only produced in SD and will never be HD.

I'll be happy if Comedy Central HD is added to my channel lineup, even if much of the content is SD for now. New seasons of _South Park_ and _Reno 911_ are being produced in native HD. Any recent stand-up comedy specials they carry over from HBO or Showtime will likely be HD -as well as newly produced shows for Comedy Central. The HD content will just have to build up over time. It's still a little surprising the network can't get the productions of _The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ outfitted for HD broadcast already. Those shows get some of the best viewing numbers for Comedy Central, but word is those shows won't go HD until sometime in 2010.

At any rate, I would prefer to have Comedy Central HD now and see only some programming in HD rather than wait another year before most of its programming is HD.

One complaint I think is fully justified is when a network takes a SD-based 4:3 program and zooms or stretches the image on their end. That stinks. I prefer to watch SD material in its original aspect ratio. Leave it up to viewers to click the format buttons on their remotes to stretch or not to stretch on their own end. Don't do it at the network master control board.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I will tell you exactly what the deal is... On April 2nd. :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ratings are a funny thing.

IF a show is getting high ratings right now in SD, then where is the incentive to spend money to get it in HD? Think about it... From the production side of things, if a show on a given channel (or if the channel itself) is doing well in the ratings AND is not showing a declining trend, they have no incentive to hurry up and go HD at all.

So... doing research on the highest rated shows/channels and getting those in HD might not make as much sense as you think since most of the ratings would be the result of SD-channel-watchers at this point.

IF all things were equal and bandwidth was unlimited and the costs were the same... then I'd agree it would be the way to make decisions.

Meanwhile... when many of these new "HD" channels are mostly SD still anyway... I'd be fine with a less bit-starved SD channel than an HD channel that is still SD but takes up more bandwidth anyway.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Ratings are a funny thing.
> 
> IF a show is getting high ratings right now in SD, then where is the incentive to spend money to get it in HD? Think about it... From the production side of things, if a show on a given channel (or if the channel itself) is doing well in the ratings AND is not showing a declining trend, they have no incentive to hurry up and go HD at all.
> 
> ...


I agree absolutely. But it's ironic that Dish Network has hung it's economic hat on TurboHD (HD only) marketing thereby not being able to offer Nick, Comedy Central, and MTV at the outset by simply including turning on the SD channels.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Gee, if I were making the decision, I would prioritize using a matrix that combined hd programming, prime time ratings, and customer opinion surveys.
> 
> _That matrix probably wouldn't place_ CMT above Fx and SPEED, but since Nick's SpongeBob grabbed eight of the top twenty spots in the cable ratings and in primetime MTV and VH1 shows get double to quadruple the ratings for "Damages" on FX, I guess Dish did the right thing, almost, were it not for the fact that unless things change rapidly over at Viacom/MTV all the relevant Nick, MTV, and VH1 shows are SD.
> 
> However, I do understand that the TurboHD packages without Nick and MTV are not fully "family friendly" for marketing purposes.


That same matrix wouldnt place Betj-hd anywhere on the chart:lol:
No hd programming, no ratings, no customer clamoring for it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bobby H said:


> There is little way at all for any network to just suddenly switch everything to native HD all at once. A transition has to take place at every network. And some programs were only produced in SD and will never be HD.


It is the addition of these "low to zero HD" channels in HD that gets crazy. I suppose it helps the HD only customer get a few more channels to watch but they seem pointless unless there is SOME valuable HD on the channel.

One show a month? One per year? Not good enough. Give us at least primetime in HD most nights and we'll consider it useful HD.

Speed and FX are contract issues ... Speed has enough HD to call it a HD channel. Unfortunately that can't be said for all "HD" channels.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

If the channels are going HD they need to pressure the producers they buy programming from to do the same. I can accept that old reruns aren't in HD. What drives me crazy is new material that still isn't HD.


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm probably in a very small minority, but I'd really like to see the NASA TV HD channel on dish too.
This last mission they downlinked a lot of HD and even rebroadcast in SD the views of the ISS were pretty sweet!
Any word if Dish will carry this in the future - I haven't been able to find any information about the possibility. 
One other question I haven't seen answered is if I'd get the SD version of NASA TV if I switch to a TurboHD package - this and Spongebob are the only things keeping me from making the jump. Well, the fact that Fox News is not being carried in the TurboHD packages doesn't make me happy, but it's not a show-stopper.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

bheil said:


> I'm probably in a very small minority, but I'd really like to see the NASA TV HD channel on dish too.
> This last mission they downlinked a lot of HD and even rebroadcast in SD the views of the ISS were pretty sweet!
> Any word if Dish will carry this in the future - I haven't been able to find any information about the possibility.
> One other question I haven't seen answered is if I'd get the SD version of NASA TV if I switch to a TurboHD package - this and Spongebob are the only things keeping me from making the jump. Well, the fact that Fox News is not being carried in the TurboHD packages doesn't make me happy, but it's not a show-stopper.


I am not sure now, but at one point NASA HD was only available via a special deal with HDNET, who supplied most of the cameras and other technical support. And things like launches were carried there.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

It would seem like a no brainer to have NASA HD.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

davethestalker said:


> It would seem like a no brainer to have NASA HD.


do they have any HD content?

I watched the shuttle launch on HDNet, and the only thing HD was the external cameras provided by HDNet. Everything on board was SD, and very poor quality. I don't think those cameras are intended for broadcast; only internal review. I know we have some channels now with no HD content, or very little. No point in adding another. I do like some of them in HD because they are much clearer, but as I stated above, all the video from the shuttle and ISS cameras is very low quality, so having HD probably wouldn't help.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

James Long said:


> For most of these channels that is exactly what you will get ... upconvert to HD 'crap'.


OK, personally I would take these in the following order:
HD native
HD upconverted (even the crap)
Last of all SD


----------



## tominlancaster (Mar 21, 2009)

MarcusInMD said:


> Looking forward to more "HD" crap from Dish network.


the more hd the better I Like eventually im looking to go the all hd route hd absolute is all hd channels before the hd packages got split?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tominlancaster said:


> hd absolute is all hd channels before the hd packages got split?


Yes, with a few additions and a couple notable non-additions.

BTW: HD Absolute is no longer offered to customers. Only those who had it can continue to subscribe. New customers and those who want to change packages must choose a TurboHD package (or Classic package then add HD).


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> For most of these channels that is exactly what you will get ... upconvert to HD 'crap'.


I like HD "Crap"; Its much better than SD "Crap". :goofygrin


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

smackman said:


> I like HD "Crap"; Its much better than SD "Crap". :goofygrin


Agree, in the grand scheme of PQ, "upconverted" HD looks better than SD, so I guess it beats nothing!


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

ZBoomer said:


> Agree, in the grand scheme of PQ, "upconverted" HD looks better than SD, so I guess it beats nothing!


Just as long as John Stewart's face isn't stretched across my screen, I'll be happy.


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

The regular NasaTV channel doesn't broadcast HD, but they do have an HD channel (NasaTV Channel 105). They have been slowly adding HD cameras, and there was many times during the STS-119 mission that they downlinked HD. They even had new equipement on the shuttle that was tested for the first time.
I'd take HD just during the missions if it's too expensive to dedicate a full time HD channel to!
I agree with the HD crap over SD (stretched) crap any day, Give me the HD Paint Drying Channel and I'd probably watch for a few hours! HD Fishing, not so much however.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_This thread is starting to meander a bit, so lets keep the discussion in the new thread opened today *here*._


----------

